# Need Photo Help...Situation desperate!



## SteveG

I have been an IAP member since 2009. Over the years I have made a few attempts similar to today, to learn how to get my pics posted on IAP, but still not there!!:frown: 3 years ago I bought a Nikon D3200 and half a dozen lenses. I really want to join in the fun with that aspect of IAP...posting pics.

I started the day determined to get it done, but here I am 8 hours later, only slightly closer than I was at 8AM!! Can I get some help here?

I have an iMac, (along with iPhone, iPad2 and recent iPad Mini) and the Nikon. On the iMac I have Adobe Elements 11, and also have Dropbox and Photobucket accounts. 

I think I am close, but for the life of me I cannot discern how to resize (in pixels) a photo to meet the site req'mts for posting. If someone could tell me the secret to that, and perhaps give a recommended general step-by-step to get from a high pixel photo (such as loads to the iMac from the Nikon) to an appropriately sized file situated on Photobucket (or Dropbox), then I think I could get it the rest of the way. I offer sincere thanks to whomever will rescue me from my pit of desperation and frustration. Otherwise I may just have to break out the old 3lb sledge hammer, smash the Nikon, and give up on photos forever!!

Hep me...hep me...hep me...hep me!!!!:redface:


----------



## thewishman

Steve, I feel your pain. Here are some links that may get you closer. Take a deep breath and put down the hammer...


http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photoshop-tip-7-better-resize-108691/

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/photoshop-tip-1-saving-images-web-76746/

How to share photos to the IAP: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEjSoirG9Y


----------



## magpens

You seem to have all the fancy gadgets, Steve.

I don't, so I don't know much about showing pics on IAP, but I have done it.

Can you get the photo from your camera to your computer ?

I use the free download of Photoscape to edit my photo to an appropriately small size, and also edit the linear dimensions of the photo if necessary (crop).

Then I use the Photos button at the top of the IAP page, and upload the reduced-size photo from my computer to the IAP photo gallery (each member has his own gallery).

Then I attach the photo to my IAP thread/post.

I have left out some details for the sake of clarity.  Perhaps you can fill them in yourself, or if not, ask.


----------



## hanau

Upload to photo bucket  and copy the link on the right side of screen and post link here.


----------



## elkhorn

Steve, I use mac's as well. From photos I email myself the pics and choose the size I want (you can go from about 88 kb to actual size of 3 or 4 MB.  Then I drag them from the email to the desk top and post them.  It's probably the long way around, but it works for me

Good luck!


----------



## SteveG

I am truly appreciating the responses. After hours and hours, repeated on different occasions, about every 8 months or so, without successfully getting my pics up on IAP, I have been on the verge of "loosing" the camera and giving up. It just appears to be a "no big deal" thing for so many here, am I am confounded as to my lack of success. I have tried some of the offered solutions, and failed. But I know I will get there. Beyond the basic accomplishment of posting, I remain hopeful that someone will throw out for me what must be a simple routine, start to finish, that is efficient. Please do not assume that I can fill in the blanks. It just doesn't work that way for me.

For elkhorn, I have a question. My understanding is that the pic file must remain in place, wherever it is, so that say for example, in 6 months someone is searching for that item, it can be found. I know that my desktop is dynamic, and soon something there will be pushed somewhere else or deleted. So a file for a photo should be located at a reasonably stable location. So I consider my desktop as not a suitable place. Is that what you do, or did you just not mention the steps that get the file to a more permanent location? Not trying to be picky here...I just want to get set with a routine that works well, and is fairly easy to do going forward. Again, thanks to you and any who lend a hand here.


----------



## Curly

*I'll hep you! I'll hep you!!!Or at least I'll try.*




SteveG said:


> If someone could tell me the secret to that, and perhaps give a recommended general step-by-step to get from a high pixel photo (such as loads to the iMac from the Nikon) to an appropriately sized file....



What I do is. 
-Save the picture / pictures I want to my desktop. Either individually or in a folder. 
-Then I double click the one I want to resize and it will open in *Preview*.
-Along the top left corner of the screen is the toolbar. Select *Tools*. 
-Select........wait for it.......*Adjust Size*. 
-Now you can either pick *Fit into:* I usually use 800 x 600 and let it do it's thing when you click *OK* Or you can put in the pixels etc., you want and go that route.
-When happy save it or save it with another name.
-To get it off your Desktop, open your photo program and import it back again if you want to keep the resized version.

I post directly from the desktop into the thread by following the *Manage Attachments* below the message box. How to do it with the hosting sites is beyond me. I prefer to post directly so that the information is always in the thread rather than disappearing if you stop using a hosting site.

Hope it is easier for you now.


----------



## Si90

You should have an image size command in the image drop down menu. Make sure you choose image size not canvas size. (see attached which is from Photoshop but Elements should be the same).

To resize it make sure constrain proportions and Resample Image are checked. You can then type in the pixel size you require in the Pixel Dimension box. If you are doing it correctly you should see the file size change. In you case it should get smaller as you camera files will be quite large. 

Save your file as a copy so that you do not loose your original high resolution file especially if you have make some alterations. Upload this to Photobucket and then copy the link from Photobucket and paste this into your post.


----------



## DoubleDave

Hi Steve,

If you want give me a call and I will talk you thru it.
I am in Europe so the call will cost you a couple bucks
but not nearly as much as the Nikon.

Since you allready have Photobucket and hopefully know
how to use it (very basically) it should take no more then 3-5 minutes.

In a nutshell, once you have the picture uploaded to photobucket
you can click on the picture (on the photobucket site) and then when
you hover over the top right of the picture 5 buttons will appear.

The middle one is the edit tool. Click on that and of the options you
get will be resize. Do that and save the picture. You can then use the
IMG link and post that here.

Really easy but probably not so much for a computer challenged
person. Again, send me a PM and we will talk on the phone.

 gr. Dave

EDIT: Just realised that we could also Skype instead of call if you
have that option. Then you could even look at my computer screen
and follow my lead.


----------



## Skeleton2014

Hi Steve,
I also feel your pain!!!
Go to the IAP Library and in the search box type:  Photoshop Tip #9
Put it on you iPad homescreen and refer to it often while in Photoshop Elements on your iMac. I guarantee after doing about a dozen photos or so, you will be able to edit, crop, resize, and save for the web in less than a minute for the typical picture.
The official title is Photoshop Tips Tip #9: Putting the Pieces Together by Eric Rasmussen a.k.a. "Sylvanite"... I think it's the best article and shows 8 simple steps, in order, for getting photos ready for the web.  I use it for all my pictures!  Good luck.
Jeff


----------



## SteveG

I knew I would get all the help I need, once I put out the call for assistance, and it appears that I have. Thanks to all who have responded, including a few with PM's that are not in this thread and offers to talk me through the process on the phone. It is the start of a new day as I write, and I have other responsibilities to tend to. So I will return to my pic posting attempts later, confident that there will be photos posted as a result.:biggrin::biggrin:

My poor Nikon has been cowering over in the corner, no doubt conjuring digital images of a fast moving 3 lb sledge hammer. Reprieve!:wink:

Aloha and Mahalo guys (which includes gals)!


----------



## Quality Pen

Good luck Steve.

If you have a web site or anything like that where you host I can help you with that. OR if it's something you were thinking about and haven't done yet I'd help you either way.

I think it's important for a business to just have a web presence even if you're not selling online. But what do I know! lol

Aloha!


----------



## SteveG

I have taken in all the help offered here, and am preparing to get that initial photo posting (with many to follow) completed. I have had some other important activities consuming much of my  time and energy, but expect to get some pics up very soon. My thanks again for all the support, as I can now see the proverbial 'light' at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## TurtleTom

A very easy way is to download the free IrfanView program and it will resize it quickly.  Just open the photo and hit Image button, then Resize/Resample and pick your size or do a custom size.
You can save in any format.


----------

